# Scared to vaccinate!



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all! I have 5 nubian kids that are a month old that I need to give their first CD&T to and I am petrified! I had a bad experience over 20yrs ago when giving penicillin IM to some lambs in which 4 of the 6 had anaphylaxis and died. I've given injections/shots since then and have never had a problem. I know it's a different injection and route of giving but ever since then I get anxiety when I have to give any injection/shot. My vet won't give me epinephrine because he said it's "controlled"? and that's even with buying the vaccine from him! :hair: My question is......has anyone ever had a goat have an anaphylactic reaction from a SQ injection? I've even thought of loading up all the babies and driving to the vets office and just doing it in the parking lot and if something happens then I am right there. Am I crazy and worried for nothing? or should I be better safe than sorry? Has anyone dealt with anaphylaxis?


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I'd just bite the bullet and go for it. All you can do.:dazed:


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

My vet won't give me epinephrine, says that reaction never happens (whatever). Don't be worried, just do it. It's under the skin and some don't even react. I've done it lots of times and never had a problem. You can do it!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

The really annoying thing is I vaccinated last seasons kids without problems. What I end up doing is ranking them by who I would be the least sad to lose and start with them first and then do the ones that I really really really love last and hope for the best! LOL! That's insane! I love them all!!:GAAH:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

After you insert the needle, always pull back to make sure there's no blood (in a vein) 

I've not had any problems with CDT.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

get a large dose of benadryl just in case...but there is very little chance of shock...Penicillin given in the vein can kill a goat/sheep...this is what most likely happened, Im sure that was scary and heart breaking...always do sub Q and pull back the plunger to be sure there is no blood....
with cd&t...make sure you pull up a nice big tent...push needle through all layes of skin and go for it...they and you will be fine...: )


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> get a large dose of benadryl just in case...but there is very little chance of shock...Penicillin given in the vein can kill a goat/sheep...this is what most likely happened...I always do sub Q and pull back the plunger to be sure there is no blood....
> with cd&t...make sure you pull up a nice big tent...push needle through all layes of skin and go for it...they and you will be fine...: )


I know that's what I did and I was 16 at the time and it was a very traumatic experience so now I have some sort of PTSD going on from this! Have ya'll ever had anaphylaxis happen? My precious Paisley (avatar pic) is the one that I'm most scared about! LOL!

The real crazy thing is I'm a nurse!! I should be able to do this with my eyes closed and hands tied behind my back!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never dealt with shock from injections..but have heard of it happening...especially with iron injectable...I always recommend keeping a large dose of benedryl handy just in case..

we do cd7t at weening.so babies are a bit older and have more room to poke..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have found medical professionals have the worst time giving animals shots. Give the shots SQ and take your time.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I have found medical professionals have the worst time giving animals shots. Give the shots SQ and take your time.


Haha! I can give a shot to a newborn person no problem! LOL!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I only had one goat have a reaction and that was to a Pasteurella vaccine. Her ears swelled up (She is Nubian x Boer). I gave her Benedryl and 
she was fine. 

The first injection will be the worst. Make sure someone holds the kid. Once you do one, the rest will be easy! You will do fine!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Are we talking OTC Benadryl? like the pills?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

If you want epinephrine, you can get it from vetserv. Just sign up for an account (leaving the vet info blank) and the account should be approved. After that, use it to buy epinephrine.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

What Benadryl? OTC pills? Or injectable?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the liquid Benadryl for kids and the fast melt ones that melt on the tongue for adults or if the throat is swelling. I have to keep the fast melt ones for my Yellow Jacket allergy anyway as my tongue swells up. Both forms are OTC.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> If you want epinephrine, you can get it from vetserv


I believe all vet services have been shut down ; (

I too use children's liquid...never thought about melt in your mouth kind : )

and yes..this is oral ..so no needles


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I looked on their website and it didn't say anything about being unavailable.......without getting on my soapbox I don't get what the big hubbub is about epi? I mean give me a break! Give me one dose is all I'm asking for not a whole dern bottle! Ok I'm done 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

still said:


> Hi all! I have 5 nubian kids that are a month old that I need to give their first CD&T to and I am petrified! I had a bad experience over 20yrs ago when giving penicillin IM to some lambs in which 4 of the 6 had anaphylaxis and died. I've given injections/shots since then and have never had a problem. I know it's a different injection and route of giving but ever since then I get anxiety when I have to give any injection/shot. My vet won't give me epinephrine because he said it's "controlled"? and that's even with buying the vaccine from him! :hair: My question is......has anyone ever had a goat have an anaphylactic reaction from a SQ injection? I've even thought of loading up all the babies and driving to the vets office and just doing it in the parking lot and if something happens then I am right there. Am I crazy and worried for nothing? or should I be better safe than sorry? Has anyone dealt with anaphylaxis?


If it's a problem for you to vaccinate, you could always choose to not vaccinate. I vaccinated mine for a while, lost kids to enterotoxemia despite vaccinating, did some research and discovered the CD&T vaccination is only a preventive measure and not a guarantee, and decided to not vaccinate. I quit vaccinating my goats about 5 years ago and I have not had a problem.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I never really thought of that! Lol! It's always been one of those "have to's"


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

The "big deal" about epinephrine is it is a controlled substance because people can use it to make methamphetamines. All my good allergy drugs (for humans) were reformulated several years ago because of this, and my body does not react the same way to medications that contain whatever it is companies substitute. If you need Sudafed at the drugstore, the real or generic, you need to show a driver's license or ID to be able to purchase it. Thankfully, I now get my meds compounded for me, but that's beside the point.

The issue is not about goats, it is about the epinephrine. 

Still, do you have any friends with food allergies or bee sting allergies? They, like me, usually carry an epipen with themselves at all times, and they might be willing to be with you the day you do the shots, so you'll know there is an epipen handy just in case!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Karen said:


> The "big deal" about epinephrine is it is a controlled substance because people can use it to make methamphetamines. All my good allergy drugs (for humans) were reformulated several years ago because of this, and my body does not react the same way to medications that contain whatever it is companies substitute. If you need Sudafed at the drugstore, the real or generic, you need to show a driver's license or ID to be able to purchase it. Thankfully, I now get my meds compounded for me, but that's beside the point.
> 
> The issue is not about goats, it is about the epinephrine.
> 
> Still, do you have any friends with food allergies or bee sting allergies? They, like me, usually carry an epipen with themselves at all times, and they might be willing to be with you the day you do the shots, so you'll know there is an epipen handy just in case!


The Epipen is a good idea......my mom is supposed to carry one but doesn't so maybe I can get her to get one. I understands the logistics of why the epi is so scarce, but it makes me mad that a small goat farmer can't get one dose for her herd. That's what frustrates me. My vet knows I'm a nurse and I know the rhyme and reason of using it. It doesn't make any sense but oh well. What can you do? That's the kind of situation that causes people to go around the system and do things that aren't ethical. Just my pet peeve. We have epi at work and have never had to use it and it sure isn't held above anyone's heads. :GAAH:
I think I have decided to just suck it up and do it this weekend. Everything will probably be fine I just don't like my babies lives being at stake just for some people to prove a point.

I hope that didn't sound rude.....I have a hard time wording things where they don't come across offensive.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

still said:


> The Epipen is a good idea......my mom is supposed to carry one but doesn't so maybe I can get her to get one. I understands the logistics of why the epi is so scarce, but it makes me mad that a small goat farmer can't get one dose for her herd. That's what frustrates me. My vet knows I'm a nurse and I know the rhyme and reason of using it. It doesn't make any sense but oh well. What can you do? That's the kind of situation that causes people to go around the system and do things that aren't ethical. Just my pet peeve. We have epi at work and have never had to use it and it sure isn't held above anyone's heads. :GAAH:
> I think I have decided to just suck it up and do it this weekend. Everything will probably be fine I just don't like my babies lives being at stake just for some people to prove a point.
> 
> I hope that didn't sound rude.....I have a hard time wording things where they don't come across offensive.


That did not sound rude at all, at least to me! Good luck! If you were closer, I and my epipen would be there for ya - I even have a spare in my desk drawer!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Well.........I did it!!!!! And we ALL lived! Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

still said:


> Well.........I did it!!!!! And we ALL lived! Lol!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Excellent!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm such a weenie! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

